# My rabbit stomach feels hard. Help!!



## the fluffies

Hi all. I have posted about Shiro over a year ago :
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46486&forum_id=16&jump_to=626520#p626520

Shiro suddenly stops eating and drinking since last Wednesday. He only feeds on his fruits and veges. 

I fed him the with gas med given by my med (he cant tell me the name) yesterday. Only a very few poop produced. 

Today, just noticed his stomach is hard! Not gas, but i think it is fill of poop/food. I havenât seen any fresh poop from him since i reached home 8 hours ago. Now I try to give some massage on his stomach. I hope it helps. Iâm force-feeding him with Oxbow Critical and water. Iâve fed him with 1ml/hr of Zellox-II 45 minutes ago.

Is there any video of how to massage and help him pass stool? 

Can we use infant enema on bunnies? Help pls.


----------



## the fluffies

I have other quostion as well.

- What i warm enema? 
- Can i use baby enema? 

http://www.asia.ru/images/target/photo/51137808/Enema_Glycerini.jpg

How to put it in the rabbit's anus? How much shud i give the enema?


----------



## Flash Gordon

WHAT??? DONT DO ENEMA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash Gordon

has he eaten anything today? has he pooped?


----------



## Flash Gordon

give him more of the simethicone (gas meds) and get him to the vet...i just saw ur in malaysia....do u have a vet?


----------



## Flash Gordon

start with reading this link GAS...
somebody else will come along to help you in a minute.
please DONT give a bunny an enema..NO ENEMA


----------



## Nela

This sounds like a serious condition called Bloat. Here is the RO info:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11931&forum_id=10

_*Important*: Gastric Dilation (Volvulus) or severe 'bloat' is not the same as a gas episode. *With bloat, the stomach becomes extremely hard and grossly distended which can cause the blood supply to be cut off from the stomach or intestine. Bloat can quickly lead to shock and death.* If you suspect bloat, do not massage the rabbit's abdomen, which could make the situation worse. Seek immediate veterinarian attention. _


*How To Treat ?


*Please note:* This protocol is not appropriate for a rabbit suffering from *bloat *(very hard, distended stomach)*.*
Bloat must be *immediately *resolved by a veterinarian. 
*Do not attempt to treat bloat yourself.*
*Do not attempt to massage a bloated bunny:* can lead to lethal complications.

Please consider consulting a vet. I believe the most important thing right now is keeping your bun hydrated. I'm not very good with this so i hope someone else can come advise you asap. I would not be surprised if it is bloat though so maybe call a veterinarian for advice if no one answers quickly.


----------



## the fluffies

He only feeds on apples and melons. 
Now is 3.00am in Malaysia. I'll get the pineapples and papaya in the morning. 

We have vets, but none of them are rabbit savvy. The gas med i get from them are for kittens and they will not tell me the exact contained as the med was rebottled. 

Rabbit savvy vet are 5-hours drive from here. I'm not sure if that vet is open on Saturday. I dont have someone to drive me there as my boyfriend is not available tomorrow. 

What shud i do for now?

Does anyone know the correct method of massaging? 

I saw 2-3 small poop just now. But the stomach is still lump hard. I'm afraid there is some blockage


----------



## the fluffies

I've done given 3 doses of Zellox-II 2 hours ago. I already fed him 10ml of Critical Care and approximate 20ml of water tonite. I cant force him more. I'm afraid he'll be stress. Before i post this is RO, i gave him a few massage. After read the comments, i stopped giving him any massage.

Now is 4.10am in Malaysia. I'll find papaya and pineapple in the morning(the next few hours. The fruit shop is open at 10am). I'll feed him with more water soon as i get up as i need some sleep now. Another 1ml zellox-II in the next 6 hours. 

Pls keep crossing fingers for my Shiro. 
I'll update about him soon.


----------



## slavetoabunny

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Pipp

This isn't bloat, I'd continue with the massage and encourage gentle exercise. Keep him warm, and don't force feed him, just let him eat at his own pace for the next 24 hours. 


sas :clover:


----------



## the fluffies

Shiro's update :
He stopped eating fruits well. He only took 2-3bites of papaya. 

I've syringe-feed him 5ml or pineapple juice before he fled and thumped in angry. 

He will get his 4th Zellox-II dose in half an hour.


----------



## the fluffies

Another update : 

I feed him pineapple juice and water every 2 hours. I try to give him 10ml water every 2-3 hours. 

I also try to feed him Critical Care so that his gut will keep working.


----------



## Flash Gordon

whos giving u this advice ? thats not what anybody has said on this thread...


----------



## the fluffies

U mean i should leave him dehydrated instead of force feed him?

He has stopped taking any pellets and hay since Wednesday which is more than 72hours now. He only feeds on his fruits. This morning he took 2-3 bites of papaya and most of the time sitting in his cage in a hunch position and grinding his teeth. 

I dont have any better option. Like i said, the vet is far away and i have no one to drive me there. 

I cant leave him, knowing that he is not drinking or eating at all. That is why i have to force feed him and pray he will pass some stool soon. 

Zellox-II is the only gas med i have as pharmacies didn't carry any 100% simethicone without additional ingredients.


----------



## Nela

Hang in there. You're doing okay. I'm a bit concerned about the amount of sugar he's getting but if it's all you can do... You'Re doing all you can. Pipp says it's not bloat so I respect her judgement seeing she has more experience. If it's not, then I would advice you continue forcefeeding and keep him warm. Thinking of you two and wishing you all the best ray:


----------



## jujub793

you must be worried to death! I hope your bunny will be alright! :sosad


----------



## Saffy

Sending positive vibes ..


----------



## the fluffies

Update on Shiro :

He munched on his Alfalfa and Bok Choy 
I see some poop in his litterbox too :coolness:
I've stop force-feeding him. I hope tonight he will start eating by himself ray:


----------



## Saffy

Yayyy .. that's good news!


----------



## jamesedwardwaller

*the fluffies wrote: *


> Hi all. I have posted about Shiro over a year ago :
> http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46486&forum_id=16&jump_to=626520#p626520
> 
> Shiro suddenly stops eating and drinking since last Wednesday. He only feeds on his fruits and veges.
> 
> I fed him the with gas med given by my med (he cant tell me the name) yesterday. Only a very few poop produced.
> 
> Today, just noticed his stomach is hard! Not gas, but i think it is fill of poop/food. I havenât seen any fresh poop from him since i reached home 8 hours ago. Now I try to give some massage on his stomach. I hope it helps. Iâm force-feeding him with Oxbow Critical and water. Iâve fed him with 1ml/hr of Zellox-II 45 minutes ago.
> 
> Is there any video of how to massage and help him pass stool?
> 
> Can we use infant enema on bunnies? Help pls.


my experience with this type of problem is grave.//.i can only urge you to amend the rabbits diet,..70% must be grasses-(non digestible fiber)--and lots of water,and critical care(oxbow)-//.your prognosis is most likely correct,-a hard tummy is the result of too much digestible fibers-over a long period of time,.//-rabbits are consumate groomers therefore fur is most likely in the stomach,,and with the digestible fibers gi stasis is just around the corner,,--a radiogragh would be nice,,if this is not possible--follow the above proceedure,--sincerely james waller--ray:


----------



## tonyshuman

The force feeding is fine as long as he doesn't get terribly stressed out about it. I don't know what this gas med is but it would be helpful if you can tell us what the ingredients are. A lot of human GI meds make the stomach less acidic,k and that's usually the opposite of what you want for a bunny with GI distress.

If it contains anything basic (with carbonate, hydroxide, bicarbonate) in it, stop giving it and just keep up with the rest. Critical care has probiotics in it and that is probably what is turning his gut in the right direction, and the pineapple juice. It is a lot of sugar but the acid in the pineapple juice is good and the probiotics are my #1 recommendation for a bunny with GI issues.


----------



## the fluffies

Hi guys. 

Shiro's condition is getting on and off.. The problem happened again on last *12 Oct,* and *these few days*. He still doesn't eat his hay. And i noticed, he is *reducing his food intake*, and only munch on fruits and veggies. He is losing weight since then. 

Just now (lunch hour) i went back home to check on Shiro and feed him some pineapple (bcoz he had a hard tummy this morning).

And when i petted him just now, i found a *small lump under his chin*, right under his left lower jaw. The lump is same size of green bean, hanging inside his skin. Looks like an abscess. (I'll try to get his photo after i return from work).

I'm not sure if he is having a *teeth problem*. All his teeth are looked ok. 

When he was much *younger*, he used to *sneeze a lot*, and producing* thick whitish discharge* from his nose. The vet gave some antibiotic. After quite sometimes, there was no whitish discharged, and less sneeze. Today, he still sneezing sometimes, but no discharge from his nose. 

Compared to other rabbits, Shiro *grunts* a lot. He makes a funny sound, like grunt+wheezing, esp when he is angry/uncomfortable/stress. 

Last month, we sent him to a young vet nearby to deworm him and the others bcoz he is getting skinny and skinnier. The vet said she suspected something is not right with Shiro's lungs,and asked us to send Shiro to other vet to xray and to comfirmed that problem, but my bf and i agreed that, that is how he sounds since we got him. So we guessed it is normal for him. 

2 days after he recovered his 1st tummy issue (as i posted on 2nd Oct in this thread), he *drank *alot. More that double of his normal intake. He wet his chin too. But when i check under his wet chin, i didnt find anything abnormal/lump. And after the 2 days, his water was back to normal. But as i mention, his food intake wasnt as good as before he had his tummy problem. 

I didn't notice that lump 2-3 days ago, until i found it today. 

Do u guys think he is having a teeth problem that leads him to reduce his food intake and caused those stomach upset/gas/bloat? 

If he is suspected to have teeth problem, how to confirm? What treatment will be performed on him?


----------



## the fluffies

I posted up some Shiro's photos in my blog. Pls tell me what u guys think. 

I'm calling some vets here to get him xray, but too bad they dont have isoflurane, but they're using injectable ketamyl. 

If his condition is getting worse, we'll drive all the way 5-hours journey to get a rabbit savvy vet there


----------



## Maureen Las

Sounds like he has a jaw abscess which is not good news at all; they usually grow very rapidly. 

You will need to get dental xrays and possibly find someone who can do dental work ..if his teeth are infected, overgrown etc. 
it is very possible that all of the eating problems are from a dental issue but in the meantime you still need to keep fluids and food going in ...


Randy has said that he has treated jaw abscesses with drugs/antibiotics alone, however, in my experience if there are infected teeth in his mouth it is necessary to not only treat the abscess but also the teeth issues. 


Jaw abscesses can be treated with bicillin injectionsand I will post a link describing the protocol; in most cases the addition of a second oral mediation (ex zithromax)is preferred. 

I am sorry that you are in a spot like this as it is difficult to know what to do if the vets are not experienced. 



http://www-unix.oit.umass.edu/~jwmoore/bicillin/bicillin.htm


----------



## the fluffies

Photos of the lump and the teeth. 

http://thefluffies.wordpress.com/2010/10/20/shiro-is-not-eating/


----------



## Maureen Las

That looks like an abscess; the incisors are the front teeth and they look fine but you really can't visualize the molars and their roots without an x-ray


----------



## tonyshuman

:yeahthat:

As for the anesthesia, do you mean ketamine? It is common here to use a combination of ketamine and xylazine for induction of anesthesia, with maintenance by isofluorane. Are you saying they use just ketamine to knock the animal out, with no gas?

I certainly think that his teeth need to be looked at under anesthesia at least, and the abscess needs to be treated with antibiotics. The teeth on that side may need to be removed as well.

So sorry that he's having such difficult medical problems and you can't get him the help he needs easily.


----------



## the fluffies

I called 2 vets today. They're most well-known vets around Penang. They have a very good names in treating cats and dogs and they have xray service for rabbits. 

Vet #1 - they have isoflurane but they never use on rabbits. (In Penang, the vets here seldom/rarely seeing rabbits sending to their clinics). They said the xray can be taken without sedate the rabbits bcoz they said they have enough assistant to hold the rabbit. 

Does anyone know how they do the xray? I'm very curious. Do they need to make the rabbit pass out before taking xray?

Vet #2 - long ago, they took rabbits for treatment. But some of the rabbits died under anesthetic (Yes, they're using injectable drug called Ketamyl (or ketamil, i cant remember exact spelling). They said to take xray, the NEED TO sedate the animal for xray but they CANT sedate the rabbit. Bcoz they afraid they might loss the rabbits.


----------



## pla725

#1 vet sounds like they have more experience with rabbits. I would give them some information regarding the use of isoflurane.I'm sure there is somethingin the library section or on the HRS site. Perhaps they may be open to consulting with other vets.

It is not always necessary to sedate for x-rays. They can be tranced.


----------



## Maureen Las

is there any way that the girl who owned Hans could take care of him for awhile and take him to her vets?

Your vets just don't sound like they have it together at all...

some rabbits will sit still for an xray but I think that it would be very difficult to do dental xrays without anesthesia 
holding a rabbit down is dangerous because it is so easy for them to actually break their own bones with sudden movements 
if the vets cannot administer an anesthesia because the rabbit will die ...that sort of says it all


----------



## the fluffies

*pla725 wrote: *


> #1 vet sounds like they have more experience with rabbits. I would give them some information regarding the use of isoflurane.I'm sure there is somethingin the library section or on the HRS site. Perhaps they may be open to consulting with other vets.
> 
> It is not always necessary to sedate for x-rays. They can be tranced.


Tranced means make the rabbit laying down with all his four legs facing up, rite? 

If it can be done by tranced, that it will be no problem. I can help the vet to trance Shiro myself. But if the xray is taken with the bunny lying at one side, then there will be a big problem. Shiro doesnt like to be pick up. 

One more thing, the vet advised me to take 2 xrays. One is to check his molar. Another one to check on his lungs. Is it ok to take 2 xray at one time?? There will be no harm?


----------



## the fluffies

*angieluv wrote: *


> is there any way that the girl who owned Hans could take care of him for awhile and take him to her vets?
> 
> Your vets just don't sound like they have it together at all...
> 
> some rabbits will sit still for an xray but I think that it would be very difficult to do dental xrays without anesthesia
> holding a rabbit down is dangerous because it is so easy for them to actually break their own bones with sudden movements
> if the vets cannot administer an anesthesia because the rabbit will die ...that sort of says it all


Streisand is temporary occupied with extra bunnies and chincillas because one of our friends giving birth and Streisand is helping her with the furkids. 

I'll talk to my boyfriend if he can find a time to drive me to Hans' vet.


----------



## the fluffies

-double posting- 

sorry...


----------



## the fluffies

OH NOOOOO!!!!! Shiro is having another hard tummy tonite! This is the 4th on this month. He is eating some veggies and pellets today. 

I dont think it is gas. It is food/poop maybe.. The hard is almost a size of golf ball on the right side of his tummy. On the left side, i can feel small balls lining down to his butt. Poops i guess. 

He already had his papaya on the evening, and just now (right after i realised he has a hard tummy) i fed him with 5ml pineapple (he refused to drink more). I dont know why he having hard tummy now


----------



## the fluffies

He produced mishapened, smaller and less poops that usual


----------



## Maureen Las

How he is doing now?


----------



## tonyshuman

I did find this info
http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Anesthesia/Safe_Anesthesia.htm

http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Anesthesia/Safe_Preanesthesia.htm


----------



## the fluffies

*angieluv wrote: *


> How he is doing now?


He is not eating at all. 

I force feed him with Critical Care, pineapple juice and plain water.


----------



## the fluffies

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I did find this info
> http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Anesthesia/Safe_Anesthesia.htm
> 
> http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Anesthesia/Safe_Preanesthesia.htm


Thanks, 

I've printed it out. I hope it will helps to guide the vet.


----------



## the fluffies

I have something to add.. I just recall it today! 

I noticed Shiro has his first bloat/stasis on 2nd October. 2-3 days before that, i sent him and the cats to deworm (advised my the vet since Shiro is skinny compared to my other bun) and the vet also treat them with Frontline. She sprayed it on her palms and rub it on Shiro's body. On the cats, she sprayed it directly. Before that, he never had any tummy problem. 

I talked this matter to the vet who is going to perform the xray to Shiro, but he's not familiar with megacolon in rabbits. 

Now we are not sure if he is not eating due to his tummy problem, or he has dental problem that cause him not eating (bcoz i found a green-bean sized lump under his chin).The size has no change. It could be the result of my roughage while force-feeding him, right? 

The vet is close on Sunday. I'll try to get him xray in another few days. 

Another problem, the vet is not well-verse in reading the rabbit xray. I'll get Hans' (RIP) vet to help me with this. It will take another few days. 

As for time being, i'll do my best to keep him comfort. Please pray for him. Thanks. ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Brandy456

The juices may be upsetting his stomach, and adding to his discomfort. When you're constipated, the last thing you want is sweets. Also, the more sweetness, the more thirsty they get. All in all, the sweet from the fruit juice may upset his stomach. 
I believe he'll eat when he's hungry, and drink also. Maybe if he already doesn't have one, put a bowl of water out for him.


----------



## the fluffies

This morning, i woke up and found big poops in his litterbox. No more small poops like yesterday. But he still not eating/drinking by himself. The hard tummy is reduced a bit. but i still have to feed him Critical care with mix blended Oxbow BBT since he still not eating by himself.

I've made an appointment to xray him on tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pipp

*the fluffies wrote: *


> I have something to add.. I just recall it today!
> 
> I noticed Shiro has his first bloat/stasis on 2nd October. 2-3 days before that, i sent him and the cats to deworm (advised my the vet since Shiro is skinny compared to my other bun) and the vet also treat them with Frontline. She sprayed it on her palms and rub it on Shiro's body. On the cats, she sprayed it directly. Before that, he never had any tummy problem.


Ack!! Your vet used Frontline on a rabbit? I think the bottle/tube even has a warning NOT for use on rabbits, the stuff can be deadly. 

THAT may be the source of the whole problem, and the physical stress has lowered his immune system allowing the abscess and other problems to take hold. 

Its going to take a bit of research to figure out where to go from here, please stand by.  

The x-rays are still needed. 


sas :clover:


----------



## Maureen Las

The Frontline is very toxic to a rabbit but it sounds like your vets are not rabbit knowledgeable at all. 

How is he now?

Did you get an x-ray?


----------



## the fluffies

Frontline in Malaysia has no warning for rabbits. They've been using on guinea pigs, rabbits etc 

I just come back from x-ray. I'll upload the pic soon. Since they're not using any sedative, we cant get a very good output. They take a few shots of x-ray. These are the best i can get. But let me know what do u guys think about the x-ray ya.. 

Argh! I cant snap a good photo of the x-ray. Now i'm trying to use scanner machine..


----------



## the fluffies

Xray of Shiro laying on his side.


----------



## the fluffies

On the other side :


----------



## the fluffies

The vet said, if Shiro is having some molar problem, it can be detected by palpated his cheek. And the vet said he couldn't find anything wrong with the teeth when he palpated him.


----------



## the fluffies

here is the other x-ray photos i snapped with my digital camera, showing his stomach. Is there any of RO members expert in interpret the rabbit's x-ray? The vet who took the x-ray is not really well verse in reading the x-ray. 

Top view : 





Side View :







Again, the molar x-ray i snapped with my digital camera :









Another side : 






The vet said, looks like impacted food/poops in his intestine. I don't dare to feed Critical Care. Afraid it will worsen his case. I'm feeding him with pineapple juice n water. 

I dont know what else to do now..


----------



## Brandy456

There is definitely something in his stomach, wether it be gas, or food. 
Did he have any access to some kind of fabric, that could be lodged not letting him pass anything?


----------



## the fluffies

I'm not sure... He is not molting at the moment. Other than newspaper and toilet paper, he has no access towards any fabric. Could it be the bathmat i put in his cage? I've remove that too...

The vet suggest Laxatone since he suspected 'hairball'. But i doubt that. Can rabbit produced hairball? 

Soon as we get home (we left home at 9.00am, took 1hour journey to the vet and reached home at 1.00pm), he only ate pineapple slice, drank water, and he looked really tired as he sat still under our tv cabinet. 

After a few hours, the passed stool. A lot of poops. 

Now the stomach looks ok. No hard tummy. He in munching a few strands of orchard grass, broccoli, Manna Pro pellet and soaked BBT pellet. 

But i doubt the problem will appears in the next few hours/days. 

I talked to the rabbit savvy vet in KL (5 hours journey from our place) via phone after took the xray. She said it could be the Frontline. And since my cats are repeating their treatment every 2 weeks (we took a new stray cat, and it was seriously infected with fleas), it might affected Shiro too. She asked me to stop the cats' treatment. She said Frontline will we evaporate in the air/from the cats' fur. 

I have 13 bunnies including Shiro. Shiro is a HL pure breed. And he is a megacolon bunny. The rest are Lionhead mixed-bred. But i have no problem with the other 12. Is it because of his megacolon too? 

Before we took the x-ray this morning, i had a small arguement with the vet. He insisted to use Barium powder to see any blockage in Shiro, but i have to leave Shiro for minimum 6 hours to make the Barium takes effect. But i refused to leave him there. So we just proceed with the x-ray without Barium. Is there any side effect of Barium to bunnies? I couldn't find anything useful from the internet regarding Barium.


----------



## Maureen Las

It is good that you told the vet not to use barium; I have never heard of using barium on a rabbit .

Unfortunately there are a lot of problems going on now. 
Even if the Frontline initiated many of these problems it appears that he has survived it ...but he also hasthe abscess that is going to need antibiotics. 

I cannot read these x-rays , howeverI will send this thread to Randy and ask for help. 

I believe that you are still going to need to get to another vet to get the appropriate antibiotics 
Randy may not be able to respond butI will give it a shot ............


----------



## the fluffies

Thanks Angieluv. 

The lump is still there.. I think it reduced a bit. I hope it is just a cyst due to my roughage while force-feeding him.


----------



## the fluffies

Shiro doesn't eat or drink much today. He is spending his time lying under our couch 

I've force-feed him with Critical Care and Benebac (this is his first time!). And he took a few bites of papaya. 

We have 13 bunnies. Shiro in the thinnest among all.

Last month when i sent them dewormed, Shiro was about 1.2kg. Recently when i sent him to x-ray, his weight is about 1.8kg. He has lost 300g in a month! 

And since he is a megacolon bunny, just recovered from GI statis and blockage, is there any supplement, vitamin or diet to strengthen his gut?

I read that Nutri-cal can helps to keep the rabbit hydrated, provides calories/energy, and vitamin E for the intestinal lining. Any of u give this to your bunny?

:anyone: :sigh:


----------



## the fluffies

After 14 hours, Shiro is drinking and pooping just now. The poops are smaller in size (symptom of gas, right?) I gave him 1.5cm Benebac 4 hours ago. When should i repeat the Benebac??

I have gas medicine but it contains : 
- Aluminium Hydroxide wet gel 800mg
- Magnesium Hydroxide 800mg 
- Simethicone (activated polymethylsiloxane) 60mg 

This is the highest dose of simethicone we can find in Malaysia. No matter what, i shouldn't give him that, right??


----------



## Maureen Las

You can repeat the benebac tomorrow if you gave it today .
can you get a hold of any gas medication with the only active ingredient being simethicone? Look at baby liquid gas medication or even at adult tablets but look for simethicone.


----------



## the fluffies

*angieluv wrote: *


> You can repeat the benebac tomorrow if you gave it today .
> can you get a hold of any gas medication with the only active ingredient being simethicone? Look at baby liquid gas medication or even at adult tablets but look for simethicone.


We have Zellox II : 
- Aluminium Hydroxide wet gel 800mg
- Magnesium Hydroxide 800mg 
- Simethicone (activated polymethylsiloxane) 60mg 
in each 10ml. 

This is the best simethicone we can find. No 100% simethicone. And this is the lowest AH & MH dose we can get.


----------



## the fluffies

I just dont understand why his tummy problem keep coming back :tears2:


----------



## Maureen Las

don't give it with the aluminum and magnesiun in it . have you looked at the backof all the gas meds in the pharmacies and stores there?


----------



## the fluffies

Yes, I have a few friends running pharmacies here. I asked their help to get the simethicone without aluminum and magnesium in it, but no luck. 

I'm trying to get from friends who'll return from UK/US. But i don't think they're coming back very soon.. Most of them will coming back after Christmas 

In UK, is there any specific brand of simethicone recommended for bunnies?

In Malaysia, most of the professional breeders using Zellox-II and benenac when the rabbit having gas problem.


----------



## Flash Gordon

im not sure if this is any help but i thought id post it anyways..natural cures for gas. for people..but some of these can be used for a bun.
Try teas made with anise, peppermint, chamomile or fennel to relieve gas pains.
 Take some lemon verbena leaves, blanch them and drink. 
Blanch parsley and drink 3 to 4 times a day.
Blanch two grams of passion fruit; mix it with 1/4 cup of water and drink.
Take one glass of boiling water and put two tablespoons of peach leaves in the water. Wait for 10 to 15 minutes and drink it. Repeat it 3 times in a day.
You can drink peppermint tea or chamomile tea.
Eat coriander seeds. It relieves you from both gas and gas pain.
Drink carbonated water
Take a cup of boiling water; add grinded ginger root and honey 
i have no idea if the anise ,or fennel or coriander seeds or ginger is safe for a bunny..but some of the stuff listed like parsley,peppermint,passion fruit,and chamomile are safe.
i also dont know what a lemon verbena leaf is...or blanching for that matter....so i just thought id toss a couple of suggestions out there and maybe u can dig a little deeper and find more info .


----------



## the fluffies

Thanks Lisa! 
:feelbetter:


----------

